# October 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Sep 23, 2014)

Poll closes September 31st, at 11:59 PM.




Click here for the current time


----------



## Bishop (Sep 23, 2014)

"A light in the black... or just a fear of the dark."
    --Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, come on paper children!


----------



## Bishop (Sep 23, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Oh, come on paper children!



IRON MAIDEN.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Sep 24, 2014)

I will someday suggest the prompt that wins. My only hope is that it has nothing to do with pork forking. No promises.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 24, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> I will someday suggest the prompt that wins. My only hope is that it has nothing to do with pork forking. No promises.



If "A Light In the Dark" wins, it'll be a the second-in-a-row Bishop suggestion.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Sep 24, 2014)

Wow, what an amazing set of prompt suggestions


----------



## InkwellMachine (Sep 24, 2014)

I like Paper Children, but I'm also already writing a short childrens' story about a paper child, so it would feel redundant.

Mr. Halloween, I'd appreciate it you could try harder to win. There are scarecrows and old men with devious notions and unaware children that need writing about.


----------



## Dubhthaigh (Sep 24, 2014)

Valkyrie!
Loves me a bit o' mythology


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang I was hoping for blithering idiots so I could just write a partial autobiography.


----------



## W.Goepner (Sep 26, 2014)

Well right now there are two tied, My mind is racing to figure out which one to write about and I have ideas for both. One falls into the "never ending story" idea, first part. The other is a police story and the way... well I don't want to give it away. 

I find myself getting frustrated by my desire to join these competitions and not go and attempt to finish one of my WIP. Damn I have become a WF junkie.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 26, 2014)

YES! Light in the dark! Light in the dark! Light in the dark!


----------



## Ari (Sep 27, 2014)

It looks like either Paper Children or Light in the Dark are going to win and I could happily write either... I dunno which to vote for!


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 27, 2014)

Paper Children is so much more unique than Light in the Dark -- seems like Light in the Dark is generic in a way and will generate a lot of similarly themed stories. Paper Children could really be something special due to its very abstract nature. Paper Children!


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 27, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Paper Children is *so much more unique* than Light in the Dark -- seems like Light in the Dark is generic in a way and will generate a lot of similarly themed stories. Paper Children could really be something special due to its very abstract nature. Paper Children!



*snickers*

But I know what you meant, and agree!


----------



## Ari (Sep 27, 2014)

Okay, Paper Children it is!

And I'm all for degrees of uniqueness, if only because it would make my primary school teacher so mad ^_^


----------



## Gavrushka (Sep 30, 2014)

Fin said:


> Poll closes September* 31st*, at 11:59 PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I checked four independent sources before quoting this, especially since a weather forecaster made a similar claim.

Perhaps it's one of those things I'm the only one that doesn't know about, like the time I turned up for school on a bank holiday....


----------



## Bishop (Sep 30, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Paper Children is so much more unique than Light in the Dark -- seems like Light in the Dark is generic in a way and will generate a lot of similarly themed stories. Paper Children could really be something special due to its very abstract nature. Paper Children!



I knew you'd betray me, tattooed harpy.

(Kidding, I love you Plural, you cute little TRAITOR you )


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 30, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> I checked four independent sources before quoting this, especially since a weather forecaster made a similar claim.
> 
> Perhaps it's one of those things I'm the only one that doesn't know about, like the time I turned up for school on a bank holiday....





Fin said:


> Poll closes September 31st, at 11:59 PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're both wrong. Everyone knows there are 32 days in September


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 30, 2014)

Damn. I like the Paper Children prompt and actually have a few lines in mind.

I'm just not sure I am up to taking a beating from the judges this month.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 30, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:
			
		

> Damn. I like the Paper Children prompt and actually have a few lines in mind.
> 
> I'm just not sure I am up to taking a beating from the judges this month.



What you should do, Bow, is imbue your entry a protection curse before submitting. Instructions for "how to put a curse on someone" can be found via trusty Google.

Then, when your entry is being critiqued, if it receives too many docked points, it will grow arms and beat the offending judge until they give you high marks. (It's how I won the _Stranger at the Door_ competition.)


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but with this set of prompts I'm pretty sure I can conjure up a Halloween story out of just about any of them.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 1, 2014)

Well If I am lucky I will have a mystery four approval.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 1, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> What you should do, Bow, is imbue your entry a protection curse before submitting. Instructions for "how to put a curse on someone" can be found via trusty Google.
> 
> Then, when your entry is being critiqued, if it receives too many docked points, it will grow arms and beat the offending judge until they give you high marks. (It's how I won the _Stranger at the Door_ competition.)



HAH!! That's a pretty good idea, Kyle. LOL

Alas, I think the head thumping would have exactly opposite the desired effect. They would probably dock me even more and I would wind up being lower in the standings. 

Last time, I was middle of the pack. I wouldn't want to jeopardize that lofty position. LOL


----------



## Fin (Oct 1, 2014)

So... there aren't 31 days in September. Poll closed!


----------

